# Key Fob and remote boot opening



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

I have not done it yet but who knows when it might happen!
On my way out of work this afternoon I opened the boot with the middle button on the key fob, placed everything in the boot (including my coat) and closed the boot lid.
What would have happened if I had put the key fob in my coat pocket. The boot is locked and the car remains locked also.
Anyone done this yet and come across a solution?
Regards, Steve


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Key Fob and remote boot opening (Steve_UK)*

My guess would be; the same thing you do if you lock your keys in the car..... call a lock smith, or someone willing to bring you your spare key.
Kevin








Or VW roadside assistance??


_Modified by just4fun at 10:17 AM 5-18-2007_


----------



## tgif1111 (Jan 6, 2007)

I've had that re-locking thing happen from the day I drove off the lot. First couple times it really freaked me! Close the trunk and everything locks! I even started to wonder whether it would happen if I got out of the car to get something out of the trunk while the engine was still running. I can just imagine the fun of closing the trunk and hearing all the doors lock with the engine purring away and me with no way to get back inside! Wonder if there's a Vag-Com setting that controls all of this?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (tgif1111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tgif1111* »_I've had that re-locking thing happen from the day I drove off the lot. First couple times it really freaked me! Close the trunk and everything locks! 

The car should only lock itself under two conditions.
1. If the vehicle starts moving above a few miles per hour (if enabled)
2. If you unlock the car with the remote but do not open any doors. The car will automatically relock. 
Since the only ways to access the truck is by activating the middle key fob button (an action that will deactivate the auto lock feature) or by opening the driver's door to active the trunk switch in the door (which deactivates the autolock feature) closing the trunk should not lock the doors. Are you sure the doors were not already locked? If you opened the trunk with the remote key fob and then close the trunk lid you will hear a chirp (if enabled) which means the alarm for the trunk is reset but this also means the doors were already locked because the alarm was active.


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*

Yes the car doors remained locked throughout. The boot locked on being closed.
If the key were in the boot how would one gain access to the vehicle?
Steve.


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (Steve_UK)*

I've been worried about this. I would prefer that if you use the trunk that the doors also unlock
and trunk and doors don't lock until you use the lock button.
Jack


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (jdl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdl* »_I've been worried about this. I would prefer that if you use the trunk that the doors also unlock
and trunk and doors don't lock until you use the lock button.
Jack

That's true. Currently there are 2 ways to lock your keys in the vehicle. Throw them in the trunk or throw them in the cabin and manually lock the doors. Changing the trunk locking as you describe would eliminate one of them with the other being unlikely. I'll bet this can be changed with VAG-COM. It would just require the doors to unlock with trunk button and a requirement to lock the doors after closing the trunk. Something I'll admit to doing anyway










_Modified by solarflare at 12:14 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## drewster (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: (jdl)*

Seems that you could unlock the driver's door with the fob, then pop the trunk with the fob. That way if your keys are in your jacket and the jacket gets put in the trunk you could still access the trunk via the pass-through in the rear seat (either reaching through the pass through or using the emergency trunk release). 
On my Eos, unlocking both doors with the fob (pressing the unlock button twice) also unlocks the trunk lid, then you can use the nifty emblem-handle to open the trunk.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (drewster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drewster* »_
On my Eos, unlocking both doors with the fob (pressing the unlock button twice) also unlocks the trunk lid, then you can use the nifty emblem-handle to open the trunk.

I'll have to try that. I could swear I was able to open the trunk using the emblem but every time I tried to use it wouldn't open the trunk. Never thought to try after unlocking both doors but it make perfect sense! 
There's your simple solution. Don't use the middle button


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*lost key*

I imagine I would go home and get the other key. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Steve_UK* »_Yes the car doors remained locked throughout. The boot locked on being closed.
If the key were in the boot how would one gain access to the vehicle?


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

There are a considerable number of lockig options available through VAG-COM by using the long-coding options.


----------



## pdog (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Key Fob and remote boot opening (Steve_UK)*

Hi Steve, if you use the middle button of the remote it opens the boot only and the doors remain locked, the boot relocks when closed, don't know about anywhere else in the world but that is normal in UK on all VW's, I got into the habit with my first VW of opening the boot then putting the key in my trouser pocket eliminating the chance of putting my key down in the boot with all the concequences.
Paul


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (drewster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drewster* »_On my Eos, unlocking both doors with the fob (pressing the unlock button twice) also unlocks the trunk lid, then you can use the nifty emblem-handle to open the trunk.

Yup, that's what I do--I always unlock the whole car rather than using the middle fob button.
Moreover, you can use the MFD to program the fob to unlock the whole car with one press of the unlock button instead of just unlocking the driver's door. Since I often have passengers, I find this more convenient (no more "didn't I unlock that? sorry..."), and I don't really need the extra security around here.


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

Having had the locks on my BMWs work this way for the last 6 years I have yet to lock my keys in the car. Sure it might not be what you are used to but you do get used to it.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

Just to be on the safe side, unlock all the doors by pressing the unlock button (once or twice) and then press the middle button!


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

ive never been able to use the trunk emblem either, it never opens,,, I was looking at a friend of mine bmw, his trunk would not lock with the keys in a jacket pocket in the trunk, safety deal to prevent from locking your keys in the trunk, I wonder if eos has that feature?


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (minnvw)*

I have just taken both sets of keys out to the car. I unlocked the boot with one set. Dropped them in the boot and shut it. It locked and I needed the second set to unlock and retrieve them.
So I guess the Eos does not have that feature. Pity.
Steve


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (minnvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnvw* »_ive never been able to use the trunk emblem either, it never opens,,, I was looking at a friend of mine bmw, his trunk would not lock with the keys in a jacket pocket in the trunk, safety deal to prevent from locking your keys in the trunk, I wonder if eos has that feature?

It will work if you hit the unlock button twice. First press unlocks the drivers door. Two presses unlocks the passenger and trunk as well. This is assuming you have the convenience setting to unlock the drivers and passengers separately. I just changed mine to have one press of the unlock button unlock both doors at the same time. If you do this then the emblem handle will open the trunk with just one unlock. No need to use to the middle button.
Does that BMW have push button start? That type of system has a more sophisticated key transponder. It searches for a key within a small radius of the car. Our key transponder has to be close to the ignition switch for detection.


_Modified by solarflare at 1:04 PM 5-19-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (solarflare)*

I had no idea one could do this... I'm off to the garage!

_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
This is assuming you have the convience setting to unlock the drivers and passengers separately. I just changed mine to have one press of the unlock button unlock both doors at the same time.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_The car should only lock itself under two conditions...

Folks, I have only skimmed this thread, and I can't contribute any facts to it because I am not sufficiently familiar with the locking behaviour of the Eos. However...
Just an alert - normally the locking behaviour of NAR (North American Region) and ROW (Rest of World) region VW products are not the same, primarily because of concerns about kids getting into the trunks of the cars in North America. For example, most ROW Volkswagens don't require a key or key fob to unlock the trunk if the doors of the vehicle are open... NAR Volkswagens usually always require a key or key fob.
Because the original poster is from the UK, you might want to be aware of possible differences between your car (I am presuming a NAR vehicle) and his.
Michael


----------

